# SW A-100 Latex for concrete parking garage



## LaurenceA (Mar 29, 2017)

We are reviewing the painting contractor's product submittals for a commercial parking garage. Submitted for cast-in-place concrete ceilings and beams was Sherwin Williams Loxon Concrete & Masonry Primer- Interior/Exterior Latex, and A-100 Exterior Latex Satin top coats. A-100 is one of SW's lower grade paints. As a specifier I am concerned with how well it will hold up over time as compared to a higher grade paint, whereas the painting contractor is more concerned with workability and coverage.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

LaurenceA said:


> We are reviewing the painting contractor's product submittals for a commercial parking garage. Submitted for cast-in-place concrete ceilings and beams was Sherwin Williams Loxon Concrete & Masonry Primer- Interior/Exterior Latex, and A-100 Exterior Latex Satin top coats. A-100 is one of SW's lower grade paints. As a specifier I am concerned with how well it will hold up over time as compared to a higher grade paint, whereas the painting contractor is more concerned with workability and coverage.


Depending on the color it should hold up pretty well for 4-5 years. Every Walmart in the country is painted with it (or is supposed to be!) and they are getting about 4-5 years before they start having enough failures to justify a repaint. It's been a pretty common spec for 30 years or so. When the MGM Grand hotel was painted emerald green back in the early 90's that is what they used. (it started fading before the job was finished BTW. Had to be entirely repainted within 3 years). But then again it was a dark green.


----------



## LaurenceA (Mar 29, 2017)

Fading won't be much of an issue here being light tan with no sunlight directly on it.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you write the specs or did the project not have preferred products listed. I can not count how many projects do not have preferred products spec'ed out which makes for a lot of guess work on the contractors part. This contractor may be proposing a product that he knows will be ok and hits a price point because we all know it's the bottom line that gets the job.I don't have time to wait for 3 days for an answer from the architect about spec's. If they did their job and included the right specs for the project we would all be happier.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kmp said:


> Did you write the specs or did the project not have preferred products listed. I can not count how many projects do not have preferred products spec'ed out which makes for a lot of guess work on the contractors part. This contractor may be proposing a product that he knows will be ok and hits a price point because we all know it's the bottom line that gets the job.I don't have time to wait for 3 days for an answer from the architect about spec's. If they did their job and included the right specs for the project we would all be happier.


It usually says "or equivalent" somewhere on the spec's as well. In that case just about any 100% acrylic paint would be equivalent to or superior to A-100. I know that most spec's that are spec'ed SW are also spec'ed for the equivalent P&L product for example.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Where I live P&L is never spec'ed out, not many around here use it. S/W is the basis for everything here, even for jobs with out of state contractors.I use what is spec'ed if I can get it or I don't bid the job.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

A100 is a middle of the road option that will likely do just fine with proper surface prep and loxon. It's a common, easy to work with less expensive option than other exterior products and is very commonly used in commercial applications. As long as it's not thinned down much (or at all) and it's applied at the right thickness it's all good. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BehrProPaint (Feb 10, 2017)

Ehh I wouldnt exactly say A100 is middle of the road anymore. It's not bad paint but on a commercial job like this I would never spec it or use it.

To compare how low valued A100 is now for SW.. when I ran my store in Florida I only used A100 for new construction jobs. KB Homes, DR Horton, Taylor Morrison etc. They used them for front doors and garage doors. To further show the lack of value in that product.. they used Duracraft on the exterior stucco and Masterhide and Promar 400 on the inside.

For the the type of job you are doing id say A100 satin they'd quote you around $22-24 a gallon. You work with the right rep you can get Superpaint Satin for $28-30 for that job which would be much better IMO on the beams.

But honestly.... A100 on a cast in place concrete ceiling.... without using a hi build primer or even loxon block filler?? No thank you. A100 is only 34% solids. 

The ceilings should be dryfall.. as long as they don't get any real exterior exposure (sun and precipitation etc) dryfall works great on parking garage ceilings.

Loxon top coat as well for the walls/beams.. probably labeled Loxon Exterior Acrylic now...these are the products that should have be spec'd on the job. Products designed for concrete only. A100 will be fine but I am just surprised an SW rep went that route because there could be big issues. Too many variables so I'll stop there lol.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Are you asking for advice on writing a spec? Are you the architect? What does the spec book say? As far as lower grade paints- lower than what? Its the top of the commercial acrylic exterior line for SW. There are other products that retail to homeowners and are "better" but A-100 is a commercial standard. 

He definitely vould havr submitted worse products and i doubt anyone is putting Duration Emerald or Aura on a parking garage...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

A-100 is not low grade paint? Who told you that?

Compared to the list of paints they carry in the store, yes it may appear lower than Superpaint, Duration, or Emerald. But those three are not MPI specd, A100 is. It is the standard for all commercial work. That spec is correct for your situation.


----------



## BehrProPaint (Feb 10, 2017)

Yet again someone on this website trying to act tough... and my god you couldn't be more wrong.

Superpaint emerald duration are all MPI where do you get your information from... Just please don't talk about things you don't know. 

A100 cost SW $11 to make. Reallllll great paint man. It was the lifeblood of exterior... what 30-40 years ago? It's still works but it's nothing short of bottom grade paint they make.. 

OP go ahead and use a100 on a parking garage ceiling. Your funeral


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I wouldn't use it myself. I've tried it and not impressed at all.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

what would be the grades lower then A-100 then?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BehrProPaint said:


> Yet again someone on this website trying to act tough... and my god you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Superpaint emerald duration are all MPI where do you get your information from... Just please don't talk about things you don't know.
> 
> ...


Went back and read all the posts in this thread and saw no indication of anyone trying to act or talk tough - except in the quoted post above.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lol paint store cowboys. Yall be stuck in the land of res repaints too long.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Lol paint store cowboys. Yall be stuck in the land of res repaints too long.




Sheet! Only about 32 years, Para. That's not long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

RH said:


> Went back and read all the posts in this thread and saw no indication of anyone trying to act or talk tough - except in the quoted post above.


Right. The behr pro. ROFLOLOLOL. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Most commercial exteriors around here are speced for A 100. A year would be the maximum before major fading of light and dark colors. It is a low grade product. Its price point is what makes it a popular commercial choice. I live close to many commercial wharehouse so I keep a watchful eye on these buildings from when they are first painted and when the product starts to fade. Never goes beyond one year.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Right. The behr pro. ROFLOLOLOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess behrs do bite after all.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> Most commercial exteriors around here are speced for A 100. A year would be the maximum before major fading of light and dark colors. It is a low grade product. Its price point is what makes it a popular commercial choice. I live close to many commercial wharehouse so I keep a watchful eye on these buildings from when they are first painted and when the product starts to fade. Never goes beyond one year.


Yup. Depending on color and exposure you will see A-100 fade after a year. But most new construction paint jobs are only warranted for a year so it works. Again, I would like to know what SW exterior product, other then specialty products or regional specials, would be a lower grade then A-100. Anyone?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Painted with loxon and a100 13 years ago or so. No problem then and still in great shape, no fading, now. This pic was taken last year. Huge shop.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PACman said:


> Yup. Depending on color and exposure you will see A-100 fade after a year. But most new construction paint jobs are only warranted for a year so it works. Again, I would like to know what SW exterior product, other then specialty products or regional specials, would be a lower grade then A-100. Anyone?


Duracraft, a national product.

Anyways...A100 serves a purpose in the commercial market. I personally don't use it on residential, as there are more products that fit my need. The OP asked about a parking structure, does anyone really think they would spec Superpaint or Duration on this? Or would you have the balls to override the spec and price a higher price product in there? I doubt it.
The only project I can ever remember selling anything higher than A100 on was the Hyatt, Downtown SD got specd Duration exterior flat. One coat, some 10 year warranty I believe.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Painted with loxon and a100 13 years ago or so. No problem then and still in great shape, no fading, now. This pic was taken last year. Huge shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yup. It's beige too. It will fade nice and evenly. Kind of like all of the Walmarts that are similar colors. They typically get around 5 years on them before they start to SHOW any significant fade.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Duracraft, a national product.
> 
> Anyways...A100 serves a purpose in the commercial market. I personally don't use it on residential, as there are more products that fit my need. The OP asked about a parking structure, does anyone really think they would spec Superpaint or Duration on this? Or would you have the balls to override the spec and price a higher price product in there? I doubt it.
> The only project I can ever remember selling anything higher than A100 on was the Hyatt, Downtown SD got specd Duration exterior flat. One coat, some 10 year warranty I believe.


According to my P&L rep, Duracraft was discontinued as a national product line several years ago and is only a regional product. So try again. it is a special order product at the local SW stores. And it is being sold at the same price that A-100 is being sold at, which means it is not considered a "lower" grade here.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Duracraft, a national product.
> 
> Anyways...A100 serves a purpose in the commercial market. I personally don't use it on residential, as there are more products that fit my need. The OP asked about a parking structure, does anyone really think they would spec Superpaint or Duration on this? Or would you have the balls to override the spec and price a higher price product in there? I doubt it.
> The only project I can ever remember selling anything higher than A100 on was the Hyatt, Downtown SD got specd Duration exterior flat. One coat, some 10 year warranty I believe.


A-100 is fine for a parking garage. And since the OP is just the applicator and isn't extending any warranty for the longevity of the coating itself he is perfectly fine using it. Like I said i sold thousand's of gallons of it for jobs just like this one and never got any complaints from those painters or their GC's. But did we ever get called for paint when the property owners needed to repaint? Nope. So is it a good idea to use it? If your intention as a paint company is to sell the paint once, no problem. For a painter? I don't know if a long term reputation is important in this instance. So just use the A-100 and hit the phones looking for the next A-100/PM200 job just like every other painter out there doing this type of work.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> A-100 is fine for a parking garage. And since the OP is just the applicator and isn't extending any warranty for the longevity of the coating itself he is perfectly fine using it. Like I said i sold thousand's of gallons of it for jobs just like this one and never got any complaints from those painters or their GC's. But did we ever get called for paint when the property owners needed to repaint? Nope. So is it a good idea to use it? If your intention as a paint company is to sell the paint once, no problem. For a painter? I don't know if a long term reputation is important in this instance. So just use the A-100 and hit the phones looking for the next A-100/PM200 job just like every other painter out there doing this type of work.


Actually, the way I read it, the OP isn't the applicator but is reviewing the painting contractor's recommendation for using this product. I suspect that if it fails it would ultimately come back on him. Hence his question about it's appropriateness.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Actually, the way I read it, the OP isn't the applicator but is reviewing the painting contractor's recommendation for using this product. I suspect that if it fails it would ultimately come back on him. Hence his question about it's appropriateness.


Well if he can potentially be held liable for the paint itself then hell no! No way i would recommend A-100! But any painter would be a fool to offer a warranty or accept product liability for a product that he has no quality control over.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PACman said:


> According to my P&L rep, Duracraft was discontinued as a national product line several years ago and is only a regional product. So try again. it is a special order product at the local SW stores. And it is being sold at the same price that A-100 is being sold at, which means it is not considered a "lower" grade here.


I don't know why you would say that, its on their website as a national product, has been for years. Regional products here would be Acrylux, Summit, Acrystain, and others. Mostly new construction products.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I don't know why you would say that, its on their website as a national product, has been for years. Regional products here would be Acrylux, Summit, Acrystain, and others. Mostly new construction products.


Because he was writing a spec to match it with a P&L product and that's what the people at the SW headquarters at 101 Prospect ave. Cleveland oh told him.
FYI, Websites aren't updated instantaneously by nerdy unicorns.

It took SW 8 years to take my old Duron store off of their store locator on the website.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> yup. It's beige too. It will fade nice and evenly. Kind of like all of the Walmarts that are similar colors. They typically get around 5 years on them before they start to SHOW any significant fade.


Well, it's been over a dozen years and it's still not fading. Anywhere. I've got a big house in the woods painted in the same color in satin. No problems there either. Just sayin....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Well, it's been over a dozen years and it's still not fading. Anywhere. I've got a big house in the woods painted in the same color in satin. No problems there either. Just sayin....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So what you are saying is you used Loxon primer and applied it at the correct mil thickness then. Which rarely ever happens on jobs like parking garages. If it covers, it's thick enough. Spread it as far as it will go and it will be fine for a year. That's all that really matters for many jobs. And if that is what the GC wants, why use anything more expensive then A-100?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Loxon on the shop. Straight over new hardie in the woods( 2 coats) I'm just saying it's not a terrible product in the ops situation or in many others. It's nothing special but one could do worse. It really depends on the applicator methods. The product is fairly generic....kinda like a prius.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Loxon on the shop. Straight over new hardie in the woods( 2 coats) I'm just saying it's not a terrible product in the ops situation or in many others. It's nothing special but one could do worse. It really depends on the applicator methods. The product is fairly generic....kinda like a prius.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


exactly. It is fine for a parking garage especially if they prime with Loxon. Why fight the GC for a parking garage. They don't really expect or care if the paint lasts 20 years. In this day and age the garage may not last that long!


----------

